# Fun Trial-Greater SE MI RGS 3/20/10 Chelsea, MI



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Each chapter can run and operate they're regional trial how they wish and see best. The committee meeting tomorrow will discuss rules and qualifications for the end of the year trial. 

Brad what did it take to get Chris to judge? I have tried for years! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> I'd like to officially announce that my entry form with fee is in the mailbox as of now. That means for all of you ladies and gentlemen that will be running a dog or dogs in the pointing division, there will still be THREE invitations available after my dog runs that you all can fight over! See you all there!


pretty good talk - we shall see what that little pointer can do!:lol:


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

I probably shouldn't do this Sandy, but in the name of fun, as long as the "little pointer" doesn't need a quad ride back, the day will be a success! For that shot, I'll get you lunch on our next hunt!


----------



## GNS Shorthairs (Aug 6, 2008)

So let's get the low-down on this trial.

How much for a RGS membership?

Plus give us some information on how the trial is run. Being an RGS function, is it run in the woods? Fields? Are birds planted like they're grouse (woods)? Pheasant (fields/edges/thickets)? Does the dog need to be fully broke? What will they be judged on? Retrieves? Is it run in a 10-acre field or on 640 acres? HOw long are the braces? Are their disqualifications? Just need a little more info. And it sounds like we bring our real guns.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

GNS Shorthairs said:


> So let's get the low-down on this trial.


 The event us set up on a course that will take about 20-25 minutes for the dogs to hunt and the handlers/judges to walk (we use about 40 acres). It is setup to be a mock hunting situation for you and your dog. Two dogs are run at the same time. Birds will be placed throughout the course in cover where wild birds might be found. The cover is grass, woodlots, and fence lines with rolling topography. Each dog is judged on how they cover ground, respond to their handler, find game, and retrieve game. The judge is basically looking for the ideal dog that he/she would like to hunt over. 

A competitive dog will hunt the cover, actively searching for birds. He will respond to the handler's commands in a reasonable manner. When a bird is found he will hold point for the handler to flush, or aggressively put the bird in the air if its a flushing breed. Judgment stops at the flush and picks back up with the retrieve. He will pick up the bird and return it to the handler with minimal coaxing. Basically we are looking for a well-trained hunting dog - not a field trial champion. The dogs that win are good hunting dogs, plain and simple. 

Its really all about some friendly competition - an excuse to get out and be active with your dog in the off season. Win or lose....I can guarantee you'll meet some really friendly dog people, you'll eat some good food, and think you will have a good time.

RGS membership is $25/year.
http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/membership-levels

If you send me an email I can get you the flyer that lists rules, regs, and the list of dogs that are not eligible to compete.

[email protected]


----------



## redbug9 (Apr 11, 2007)

Sign me up for one dog. I don't know which one yet, probably Jack.

I attended the last two of these and both were a good time.

Gary Sorah
redbug9


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BradU20 said:


> RGS membership is $25/year.
> http://www.ruffedgrousesociety.org/membership-levels


Note that you can become a "life sponsor" for a mere $10,000. If you plan to live for 400+ years, that's really a great deal!

KW


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> I probably shouldn't do this Sandy, but in the name of fun, as long as the "little pointer" doesn't need a quad ride back, the day will be a success! For that shot, I'll get you lunch on our next hunt!


Game on!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Note that you can become a "life sponsor" for a mere $10,000. If you plan to live for 400+ years, that's really a great deal!
> 
> KW


 Actually I believe the gun deal is still in effect where if you pay the ten grand in one payment or within a couple quick installments(check RGS site for details) you get a $5K value gun (your choice) then you could donate the gun back and take something like a $7K charitable tax deduction* for those of you looking for a tax break in the coming year.


* See RGS website for details as my numbers are purely estimates.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

BradU20 said:


> Maybe you have to type in "silver lab" or "looking for a stud dog for my un-tested, unregistered, uncertified female" to get some attention?


Brad, if someone needs their upcoming event posted as a "sticky" just P.M. NEMichigansportsman (Joel) and politely ask him to make it a sticky. 

Good luck with your trial.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

brookie~freak said:


> Brad, if someone needs their upcoming event posted as a "sticky" just P.M. NEMichigansportsman (Joel) and politely ask him to make it a sticky.
> 
> Good luck with your trial.


I did, _politely_, right after I posted the original message.

Maybe its time for an impolite message??? :evil:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

See this thread for 2010 rule changes.....
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=321824


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sticky? Please?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

BradU20 said:


> Sticky? Please?


Maybe NEMichsportsman's taking a nap. He hasn't posted since 1/5/10. You could PM "Supermoderator Steve" and I bet things would happen!

KW


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Maybe NEMichsportsman's taking a nap. He hasn't posted since 1/5/10. You could PM "Supermoderator Steve" and I bet things would happen!
> 
> KW


I've sent a message to everyone but Steve...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Brad, if there are spots left in the flushing group, will we be able to buy in that day? I may bring my lab if he is force broke by then. But since I just got my cast off and have limitations, I am not sure I'll be able to have the task completed by then, so I didn't want to buy in now and not run.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

There will not be any spots open by the day of the trial.

I can keep you posted and let you know when we are getting close to full.


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

As of today we are full.

I will take any more entries that come in and add them to a waiting list, in case we have others drop out.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey Brad.. can I run my chocolate lab (physically a grey'ish color). I'd like to breed her right after the trial... if there are any stud dogs out there(lab, golden, springer would be fine)... Her hips look 'ok' from a distance... I haven't submitted her AKC papers... but she will be registered at Target and Baby'R'us for the upcoming baby shower (assuming she takes). 

P.S., Hit Joel up on facebook... he's on there all day. (m-s must be old news)


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

RecurveRx said:


> looking forward to seeing some of Crosswind's dogs run


Just remember, my training with this dog has nothing to do with what those Crosswind dogs are capable of!:lol::lol:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Firemedic said:


> Just remember, my training with this dog has nothing to do with what those Crosswind dogs are capable of!:lol::lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

I see we have alot in common. :lol::lol:

I wonder if Scott has ever revoked membership in his GSP club....


----------



## anon21511 (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably just has different membership levels Sandy!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Birdhuntr1 said:


> Probably just has different membership levels Sandy!


Oh yeah! limited membership to us rookies! :lol::lol:

I can see this is gonna be great fun!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Just curious... does this thing happen come rain, shine, hell, or high water, or is there any possibility of cancellation/postponement?

Weather Channel:


*Saturday*
















Showers High
51°F
Low
*35°F* 







Precip: *40%*





















Wind: * SSW
at 14 mph* UV Index: *3 Moderate* Humidity: *71% *







Sunrise: *7:40 AM* Sunset: *7:49 PM*








 close 



NWS:

*Saturday
*








Chance
Rain
Hi 47 °F
*Saturday: *A 50 percent chance of rain. Cloudy, with a high near 47. South southwest wind between 5 and 10 mph. 

BTW, I'm not nervous yet.

KW


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Rain or shine.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds good. After the 2009 season I'm well practiced at hunting in the rain!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Sun shine or flood ...we'll be running

Please see the attached running order.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Good. Looks like I get to sleep in for once!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

That brings up a good point. Is it necessary to be there at 8:00 if you're not running until say noon?


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Nope, just be there at least about an hour prior to the time you are scheduled to run.


....but don't miss lunch!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Some photos from today's trial:

http://s811.photobucket.com/albums/zz36/k9wernet/03-20-2010 Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trial/

Some Favorites:

Ruger whoaed up/backing:









Gee Mike, do you think you hit it?









Bird in Air:









Winners:









Thanks to Brad for all the hard work that went into the trial. It was a great time once again. Congrats to Mike and Ruger and all of this years winners.

KW


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

That's awesome Mike & Ruger (2nd place)! Congrats! The last few bird-work sessions went awfully well and now that hard work and diligence is paying-off.

I congratulated Randy (1st place) earlier this evening, and although he doesn't surf, I'd like to publicly congratulate him as well: Jezzy is one of the best grouse hunting dogs I've had the pleasure to hunt over.

Being a "pointer guy" it's also good to see 3 skinheads in the mix.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

How'd Rock do today Mike?


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

Great Job Mike!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Yay! Mike and Ruger!!!!!!

I am so happy for the both of you!....


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> How'd Rock do today Mike?


We ran out of daylight today: he'll run twice (in amateur and open stakes) both of them early tomorrow morning...


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

GSP Gal said:


> Yay! Mike and Ruger!!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy for the both of you!....


Indeed.

That's so awesome I can barely stand it.

Congratulations Mike. Ruger is a very nice dog. You've got something special there.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm through the better part of a six pack (and by that, I mean it's gone:yikes and a sipper of Powers, so I'm going to try to keep this short in hopes that I can remain coherent. 

Here's what I learned at my first fun trial: 

Luck does NOT only count in horse shoes and hand grenades.

Ruger never had to deal with a running bird. Both of his finds were in heavy cover.

Ruger never had to deal with another dog. His brace mate was diligently hunting another cover when Ruger found both of his birds. No way would he remain staunch while another dog worked the same bird he was on. Saw several dogs struggle with this today. 

When your dog won't back, whoa comes in pretty handy.

When eating lunch, limit yourself to two spoonsfull of potato salad. If you don't, it feels like you're carrying a brick in your gut for the remaining braces. 

Working chuckers is fun and a good exercise, but they're a far cry from wild birds. I have hunted wild birds over a few dogs today that didn't place. ALL of them handle wild birds better than my chuckle head. K9's Connie comes to mind immediately. 

And last, but not least, dog folk are special folk! I spent the last 15'ish years totally fixated with WTs. Was pretty serious into traditional archery, QDM, and everything that goes along with it. We get some bickering here and back biting, but NOTHING compared to that other forum.... 

My boys are 2 & 4 and I wanted them to have a dog. I adopted a shorthair from the Ionia County shelter. Long story short, it didn't work out. My first post in the UL forum was for advice on how to handle the situation. 

Out of the blue, GSPGal (Sandy) shoots me a PM and invites our family up to her place to meet her family and dogs. The rest is history... 

Since then, I have been overwhelmed by the support received from this forum. Mike, Kevin, and Jarl. Tim. Sandy. Bob. Dean. Still don't know what I'm doing, but you all are helping.

Would ya look at that, my sipper is dry........ Tomorrow's gonna hurt....


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

An excellent trainer/handler and one hell of a role model for his kids, folks! (Shorry shons... Daddy's sho happy about Ruger's shuckshesh that he's feeling a bit shilly!).

Just kidding Mike, I'd celebrate too.

You're dead on about luck. You had good luck, Dean and Sandy and I had bad. With a different brace mate, things could have been much better (or much worse) for any of us. I'm just happy Connie wasn't the one taking out the other guy's birds!

Don't let "luck" take away from yesterday's success though. Ruger's one hell of a dog and with a little more work, my guess is that he'll be a force to be reckoned with at future events.

Good work!

Kevin


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Pointing Division
1st - Jezzie - Pointer F - Randy Straus
2nd - Ruger - GSP M - Mike Carmody
3rd - Sundance - Pointer M - Scott Wilczewski
4th - Jack - Eng Setter M - Gary Sorah
HM - Lucy - Pointer F - George Frisch

Flushing Dog Division
1st - Woody - Eng Cocker M - Gary Metropoulos
2nd - Kate - Lab F - Dan Hartley
3rd - Lexi - Lab F - Dan Hartley
4th - Shelly - Eng Cocker F - Gary Metropoulos
HM - Brogan - Eng Springer M - Brian Trimmer

Thank you to the participants for coming out, all the RGS volunteers and their hard work, the judges and Colonial Farms for the use of their facilities.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Let's not forget to Thank Bill and Vicki Murdock for having us out to their place. Very nice place, and big enough to house all of us if the weather got outright ugly, and the grounds were great. 

The lunch is legendary- I was scheduled to run at 1pm, so I have learned to stay away from that second scoop of whatever.....

Thanks to Colonial Farms


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gongrats to Brad for putting on a great event. Everything ran on time and it was nice to see a wide range of pups. It was exactly what is was supposed to be, a fun trial. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did watching the different dogs run. congratulations to the winners and thanks to the judges who walked more than anyone yesterday.
-Jeff


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

*Thanks Brad! Bill and Vicki were great, excellant grounds and the birds flew nicely! *
*A special thanks to the judges, who volunteered their entire day to walk from sunrise to sunset without much of a break.*
*Scott Ski*
*(and Sundance)*


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks for supporting RGS.

Way to go cousin Dan!!!!!


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Cousin Dan had a career week between the river and the dog trial. "that's how we do it" as he says. 




2ESRGR8 said:


> Congrats to all the winners and thanks for supporting RGS.
> 
> Way to go cousin Dan!!!!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Few more pictures of the trial

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii168/geojasstef/RGS Fun Trial 032110/?action=organize


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

I thnk the link above didn't work ...... hopefully this one will

http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii168/geojasstef/RGS Fun Trial 032110/


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Congrats to all the winners also!


----------



## Birdbum (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to thank everyone for their encouragement on working with my pup. I hope to have him ready by next year. I had a great time observing all the dogs. Learned a lot. I look forward to future RGS events, unfortunately, Ill be out of town for the next trial.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

birddog520 said:


> Gongrats to Brad for putting on a great event. Everything ran on time and it was nice to see a wide range of pups. It was exactly what is was supposed to be, a fun trial. Hope everyone had as much fun as I did watching the different dogs run. congratulations to the winners and thanks to the judges who walked more than anyone yesterday.
> -Jeff


 Things were perfect again this year. Fun, safe and the rain held off, too ... what more could we ask for? It was nice to meet some more of the MSF gang this year, too. I do actually wonder how many miles the judges walked on Saturday? We will have to have them wear a pedometer to answer that question ...


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

Judges walked about 11.5 miles.


----------



## GamebirdPreserve (Nov 21, 2006)

BradU20 said:


> Judges walked about 11.5 miles.


 
Thanks Brad! I didn't think I would actually get an answer. 
Now ... it may be harder to get judges next year, though ...  

GREAT JOB!


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/RGSGSEMI/Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trial March 20 2010/

Thank you to Mike and Dana for taking pictures.


----------



## bearmak (Oct 8, 2003)

Very well run. All involved should be proud. Here is someone's well behaved puppy I snapped on the way out.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Man look at all those skinheads.
What happened to the shags? :evilsmile


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

2ESRGR8 remember this was a fun hunting dog trial not a real trial with grouse! Those shags are grouse/woodcook finder not fun finders. Ask you're winner he left his shag home to win with a skin head!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> 2ESRGR8 remember this was a fun hunting dog trial not a real trial with grouse! Those shags are grouse/woodcook finder not fun finders. Ask you're winner he left his shag home to win with a skin head!


 
Yea, but these "fun Dogs" can actually retrieve the dead birds.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike it looks like you can be part of the dumb @ss hat member club


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

N M Mechanical said:


> Mike it looks like you can be part of the dumb @ss hat member club


 Suhweet!!!! You're in brotha!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Surely you're not refering to MY Stormy Kromer. 

I will consider the fact that my name is Mike, I'm in that picture, and I'm wearing a hat as pure coincidence. 

FWIW, that shag in fourth is a helluva dog and had a great find (remained staunch while the bird ran through relatively open cover with the handeler chasing it) and retrieve. Unfortunately, he only had one find.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Mr Fun Trial Chairman,

What, did you only run one stake?? No pics of the Flushing Dog stake winners??

Just saying.............

NB


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

To be fair, I haven't posted any pictures in the thread, just a link to the entire album.....
http://s1009.photobucket.com/albums/af214/RGSGSEMI/Greater SE MI RGS Fun Trial March 20 2010/

But, to keep you flushing guys happy :evil: 









Black cocker 1st, yellow lab 2nd, lab 3rd, buff cocker 4th, ESS HM


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lexi(choc lab) looks like she is ready to eat that cocker. :lol: 

Congrats again to all the winners and good luck at years end GDOY.
And to those that barely missed out plenty of other trials remain for you and your pooch to get qualified.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> And to those that barely missed out plenty of other trials remain for you and your pooch to get qualified.


Not sure if I fit that category (my dog had two solid points, but seriously took out a couple birds too), but I'd love to make another event or two with her. Finding one that works into our spring plans might be tough though...

KW


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Worm Dunker said:


> 2ESRGR8 remember this was a fun hunting dog trial not a real trial with grouse! Those shags are grouse/woodcook finder not fun finders. Ask you're winner he left his shag home to win with a skin head!



Terry,

Why don't you bring your dog to the line and see if it can compete with some of these "non real trial dogs." ?


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

BradU20 said:


> But, to keep you flushing guys happy :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brad. I was pretty sure you had run an "Equal Opportunity" Trial down there. 

BTW I have run with Cousin Dan's Labs before and they are too well trained to want to eat that little blond FBECS.:yikes:

NB


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

is it just me or is that yellow lab looking into our soles.:help:


----------



## BradU20 (Jan 17, 2005)

There are 9 videos from the trial up on youtube.....
http://www.youtube.com/user/BradU20#p/c/E8456969FF656C76


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mU4n-r2fmFs"]YouTube- 2010 Fun Trial (1)[/ame]


----------

